# Hello!



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Well I have not introduced myself on this forum. I have been stopping by from time to time. I thought it was about time to say hello to everyone. I started my haunt back in 2005 with a small table in the garage with a jellow brain and hand. I now have a full blown yard haunt and two weekends ago made my first pneumatic prop a TCT. It just keeps growing every year. This crap is so much fun. "Hi my name is Steve and I am a propaholic." I sometime can't believe how much my haunt has grown in such a short time.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome Steve! My name is Sharon and I'm a propaholic too! So glad you have joined us!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Looked at the pictures of your haunt. Looks great. What was the date for your make and take, and are Okies invited too?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome - we're glad to have you!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see you come out from the darkness and welcome.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Steve


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello and welcome! Hope you like your new propaholics home!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum all over again!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey Steve. Good to see you here. It was great visiting with you the other day.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hello Steve


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome, your among friends


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## HalloweenGirl101 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome! Glad you decided to introduce yourself!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum! Looked at the pictures of your haunt. Looks great. What was the date for your make and take, and are Okies invited too?


It was April 25th and all Okies welcome any time.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

*Thanks*



SpookySam said:


> Hey Steve. Good to see you here. It was great visiting with you the other day.


It was really great meeting you as well. I already made a copy of your zombie with the plastic bags. Man it is pretty easy to do. It does not look as good as yours as I tend to get in a hurry when I build something. Keep in touch I can't wait to check out your haunt this year.


----------

